# MHM Releases New ‘Next Generation’ Oval Automatic Screen Printing Press



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new MHM iQ-Oval incorporates a host of innovations designed to bring speed, performance, flexibility, and safety in textile screen printing to another level. One of these innovations is the new iDS Intelligent Drive System, which features a small drive motor on each pallet arm that allows independent operation of each arm as well as smooth motion in both directions and single, double or triple indexing.

Besides making the iQ one of the fastest oval automatics, this unique system boosts reliability and operator safety by making non-issues of problems such as stretched belts or loose chains to cause pallet arms to fight against each other. When an obstacle is sensed, the independent drive motors stop immediately.

Individual blocks on each arm ensure optimal registration. In addition to a user-friendly M-Touch Pro tablet/pad main command unit control and full WIFI capability for instant and real-time technical support, every station has a digital control keypad for primary printing functions.

The iQ-Oval’s modular design allows for a wide variety of configurations to meet changing job needs easily and economically by increasing the number of stations and colors from a minimum of 12 stations/eight colors up to 60 stations/eight colors. The iQ also is designed to conserve space by permitting loading and unloading from the ends/corners. 

Other features include easy accessibility with independent head low- and mid-lift and optional high-lift; squeegee/print arm lift; single-button, no-clamp quick load/release squeegees; instant pallet release; adjustable screen holders; and front and rear off-contact adjustment on every station.

For more information, go to landing site of press. Contact Hirsch International at 800-394-4426 or email: [email protected].


----------

